# Why do Colombians get a bad rap?



## Brettm (Oct 20, 2013)

Just wondering why I hear so much about Colombians being so aggressive, I have had mine now for a week and have taken her out almost everyday. The most I get is a few huffs and puffs when I go in her enclosure, once she is out she is really good not even head shy.


----------



## daxx973 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a 4ft Columbian and he is the tamest one I have. And I originally bought him from someone who was feeding him live and not handeling him so he was very aggressive when I first got him


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 22, 2013)

_Because they can be a handful sometimes more so than others. Which people who do not do their research don't expect it and are not ready for it. But it can happen with any tegu you just have to work through it._ _Most people see and hold a cute and calm little tegu in a shop or at a show and think that's how it will always be when that's not the case. Sometimes they just might not be warm enough or too stressed to respond much. But once you get them home in proper conditions and they settle in then the real time begins.
_


----------

